# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Change from Top Load Machine

## garfield

Hi,  On top of a kitchen reno I am going to embark on, I am also going to do the laundry reno for my wife. We currently have a top load washing machine but have bought a front load so that I can have the washer and dryer underneath a bench to create more room and I am just wondering if anyone else has changed from a top loader to a front loader for the same purpose and if the taps for the washing machine need to be moved to below the bench? To me it makes sense but am interested to know if that is the norm if you have changed over to create the bench space.   Thanks  Geoff

----------


## droog

Tap location is irrelevant, they will work in either location. There is no reason to move them just because you have bought another machine type. 
Having had front loaders for over 15 years any taps I have installed in renovations have always been below the bench to suit a front loader.

----------


## John2b

Obviously the installation will look neater and the bench space more useful if the connections for the washing machine are under the bench.

----------


## havabeer

only makes sense for it being hidden, just make sure its still reasonably accessible if you need to switch it off in a hurry.

----------


## Whitey66

A lot of new front loaders only have a cold water inlet now, so you can usually get away with one tap. How many inlet hoses does yours have?  Putting the tap in the sink cupboard is usually the best way to go, and just use one of those small 1/4 or 1/2 turn taps similar to this https://www.bunnings.com.au/stylus-m...-turn_p5002252

----------


## METRIX

> Hi,  On top of a kitchen reno I am going to embark on, I am also going to do the laundry reno for my wife. We currently have a top load washing machine but have bought a front load so that I can have the washer and dryer underneath a bench to create more room and I am just wondering if anyone else has changed from a top loader to a front loader for the same purpose and if the taps for the washing machine need to be moved to below the bench? To me it makes sense but am interested to know if that is the norm if you have changed over to create the bench space.   Thanks  Geoff

  You really need to move the water outlet for the washing machine to under the benchtop or you will have to drill holes through the benchtop to connect the machine.
I have seen this done and it looks awful. 
As said on here, most front loaders only need a cold water inlet as they heat the water in the machine, the machine ideally would be placed next to the cupboard the tub is in to make connecting the machine easier. 
You can go for a single set of hot and cold outlets under the tub, then use a dual outlet tap similar to this if it makes it easier to do, these allow the tub mixer tap and washing machine to connect to the one outlet, I have seen these used in plenty or laundries.

----------


## David.Elliott

FWIW I always put the 1/4 turn mini cocks under every sink or basin. For the few dollars extra the fact that you can turn the water off right there for washer changing or other stuff is a big plus.

----------


## garfield

Thanks heaps for the replies and info. Under the sink cupboard it will go... I agree it looks heaps better looking some laundry reno pics today. Thanks again

----------

